# I dont like my yard owner's daughter! Is it worth staying there?



## tashaeventer14 (May 20, 2012)

I have now been loaning a bay arab for four and a half months, and cheeky as he is, I still love him to bits! The thing is, today the yard owner's daughter said I wasnt alowd to jump, yet the yard owner (her mum) said I could as long as the other girl who loans my horse is there as well! But her daughter STILL said not to jump. I asked her why, but she just cantered off! I dont know why she said what she did, but now i feel like she doesdnt want me to get to her level. She knows that I can jump and gallop, and she has seen me do it herself. Now I really hate her, I cant help but feel the way I do! It's really bugging me like mad now. Is it worth staying at this yard because I love my pony so much (he HAS to stay at this yard as he is still partly the yard owner's horse) or leave because I hate her daighter so much? I dont want to give up on my horse, but I want to be alowd to succeed and get to be a better rider! Please help!!! :?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

The way I see it, is that you are going to come across people you don't like everywhere you go in life and you can't run away. You have had a bad experience with her, move on and continue with what you are doing. Ask her mother to clarify when you can and can not jump and explain (without getting narky) why you are asking. Don't try and cause problems with the daughter just ask for clarification.


----------

